# Comcast Cable Card Swaps



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyone swap their M-Card yet for the Premiere?

I've got contact info for the local escalation guys from my first CC install. I emailed them and asked what I should do. 

They said I should be able to call 800-comcast and have them do a re-pair hit on my card. We'll see how that goes when I get mine in. He said if they have trouble don't setup a truck roll and instead contact them and they'll take care of me. 

Nice to know the right people.

Anyway, wondering if anyone else migrated their Comcast CC yet?


----------



## AandFDakota2001 (Sep 6, 2008)

I got my Premiere yesterday. Switched my M Card from my TiVo HD to my Premiere and no HBO. I got all of the other Hi-Def Channels though. Needless to say, called the 800 number and they tried flashing my card, asked me to restart my TiVO and removed HBo and placed it back on my account, all with no success. Tech is coming out tomorrow morning to take a look at it...Wish it were easier. Let me know if you have better luck then I did. 

Justin


----------



## bxwatso (Sep 28, 2006)

AandFDakota2001 said:


> I got my Premiere yesterday. Switched my M Card from my TiVo HD to my Premiere and no HBO. I got all of the other Hi-Def Channels though. Needless to say, called the 800 number and they tried flashing my card, asked me to restart my TiVO and removed HBo and placed it back on my account, all with no success. Tech is coming out tomorrow morning to take a look at it...Wish it were easier. Let me know if you have better luck then I did.
> 
> Justin


The easiest way is to drop HBO. Way overpriced for a couple of good shows and a lot of outdated movies in between.


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

For those swapping...

My Tivo got here today. I ran home at lunch and did the service update and initial. I plan to call this evening. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

I just pulled the Comcast M-Card out of a HD-TiVo and slipped it into the Premiere. All HD channels are there - no call needed. A CSR is coming out, though, to replce the HD-TiVo M-Card tomorrow.


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

The only thing you will not get is HBO, Encore, Starz, etc..


----------



## paulnelson20 (Oct 18, 2007)

Jimbo713 said:


> I just pulled the Comcast M-Card out of a HD-TiVo and slipped it into the Premiere. All HD channels are there - no call needed. A CSR is coming out, though, to replce the HD-TiVo M-Card tomorrow.


A word of advice, before the guy gets there put the card back into the HD and set up the new cable card with the premiere. I too just swapped out the cable card and had a truck roll come out and install a cable card into the HD that I moved to another room. Was not able to pair the cable card with the HD because their system already had the HD's 'host data' in their system and it would not allow "duplicate hardware" run on the system. Ended up having to do an hour of trouble shooting. After we put the old cable card back into the HD we went and set up the Premiere in 5 mins. Save yourself some time, don't let a 20 min ordeal turn into an hour!


----------



## OneGr8Mick (Feb 22, 2007)

I took out the card of my HD popped it in my premier. instantly got all my non premium channels. went online to Comcast chat gave them the card SN, and the data/host/cablecard ID. he updated it, sent a hit. then waited 10 mins sent another hit and I got all my channels. Worked like a charm


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah, I swapped cards and everything seemed to be there. All the encrypted non-premium channels were there. This is what was missing the first time around. A little surprised at that as I figured it needed to be set back up.

I called anyway, and after we got through the difference between re-pairing a cablecard and repairing a cablecard, the woman got the right person on task. (You need a technician to bring a new card if it's broken!) They didn't need any info from me, just needed to do something -- I guess. 

I haven't fully gone through my channel lineup, but it appears to be all there. I was impressed with how easy it was.


----------



## oster30 (Apr 2, 2010)

Swapped the m card from my TIVO HD to Premiere. Called Cox cable and they said it was properly paired and it should work. I get every channel except HBO. Guess I'll need a tech to come out.


----------



## nishiko (Apr 3, 2010)

> I got my Premiere yesterday. Switched my M Card from my TiVo HD to my Premiere and no HBO. I got all of the other Hi-Def Channels though. Needless to say, called the 800 number and they tried flashing my card, asked me to restart my TiVO and removed HBo and placed it back on my account, all with no success. Tech is coming out tomorrow morning to take a look at it...Wish it were easier. Let me know if you have better luck then I did.


Justin,

Did you ever get the HBO issue fixed and if so, do you have any advice for others having the same problem... I'm in the exact same position (HD-->Premiere) and having the same exact issue.

I got my Tivo Premiere XL on Friday.

Comcast has sent multiple and various types of resets to the card, to no avail so far. Haven't had a truck roll yet, and hope not to have to do that.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

jdgarrido said:


> The only thing you will not get is HBO, Encore, Starz, etc..


Not necessarily true, many markets have non premium's encrypted as well.


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

Tried the swap between TivoHD and Tivo Premiere XL - not a good idea. Spent the rest of the day calling Comcast literally 8 times, gave them Serial Numbers and HostIDs over and over, lots of attempted hits, but nothing improved the situation beyond getting only local channels, no premium and not even most "basic" channels were working.

Tried Tivo support, they also had no great suggestions, other than the M-Card might have gone bad during the swap. 

At one point I tried to back out and put the M-Card back in the original box, but even that won't pair now, its like the card & boxes are disregarding all signals sent, no reaction at all.


Truck coming out tomorrow to try to fix.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

If you are getting channels, but not premium channels, this is an authorization/validation issue that need to be solved on the cable company side. A truck roll is a waste of time for everyone. Unfortunately, very few CSRs understand anything about CableCARDs or the pairing/authorization process.


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

Yeah, after 8 tries, I just didn't give a crap anymore.


----------



## AandFDakota2001 (Sep 6, 2008)

nishiko said:


> Justin,
> 
> Did you ever get the HBO issue fixed and if so, do you have any advice for others having the same problem... I'm in the exact same position (HD-->Premiere) and having the same exact issue.
> 
> ...


Hey Alan,

Comcast came out to my house the next day and they tried doing a few different types of resets to the card, but were unsuccessful too. Finally they tried doing a hard reset/wipe of the card or at leas that was what they called it and it worked. I'm not sure if Comcast Customer Care can do it or if you have to have a tech call Dispatch because they seem to have more access/control over Cablecards than Comcast Customer Care.

Hope that helps.

Justin


----------



## nishiko (Apr 3, 2010)

AandFDakota2001 said:


> Hey Alan,
> 
> Comcast came out to my house the next day and they tried doing a few different types of resets to the card, but were unsuccessful too. Finally they tried doing a hard reset/wipe of the card or at leas that was what they called it and it worked. I'm not sure if Comcast Customer Care can do it or if you have to have a tech call Dispatch because they seem to have more access/control over Cablecards than Comcast Customer Care.
> 
> ...


Justin,

Thanks for the info. Been busy and didn't get back here sooner, but a couple days ago, after many different calls, I FINALLY reached someone at Comcast that was more knowledgeable. What it was is, in their systems, they still had my cable card associated with the HD XL that it came out of.

Once you find a knowledgeable rep (ask for the cable card unit, that's what finally worked for me), all they needed from me was 2-4 of these numbers:
Cable Card ID
Host ID
Data (number)
Unit Address

I know the Host ID number was one of the main ones. You can get these numbers from one of the cable-card screens (from the settings channels menu I think).

Tivo can also tell you what to look for in one of the cable card menus to tell the premium channels are properly setup. The setting is a "V" but I'm traveling so don't have access to my tivo at the moment. But you can also tell simply because your channels will work OK, of course.

Also, if it comes down to it and you have 3-way calling, TiVo will also call with you to your cable company if need be. I came just short of that. The NEXT call would have been with TiVo on the line. Of course, try mightily on your own first, but if it comes down to it, TiVo will help you reach the right person at your cable provider.

Anyway, thanks again Justin, and I hope this helps others. That's what this is all about, after all.


----------



## burgertoys (Mar 12, 2010)

I got my comcast M card on Saturday. The tech was there for five hours. In the end it was data entry errors that didn't get the new card activated and then deactivated the M card I already had. Ultimately they got both cards working. Today I got my comcast bill and it had two $8 charges for hd outlets. I called a CSR and she actually seemed to know what I was explaining to her. She got the $8 charges off and made sure I only had two $1.70 charges for the cablecards. Hopefully that is the end of what I need from Comcast. Just a headsup that everyone should watch their bills for extra charges with the new card installs.


----------



## cragin (Mar 3, 2006)

nishiko said:


> Justin,
> 
> Comcast has sent multiple and various types of resets to the card, to no avail so far. Haven't had a truck roll yet, and hope not to have to do that.
> 
> ...


I havent been on here in a while... what's a truck roll?


----------



## Terbor (Jan 26, 2009)

cragin said:


> I havent been on here in a while... what's a truck roll?


The cable co sends out a truck with a technician.


----------



## hoss (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm having this same issue and Comcast isn't able to help me over the phone. Is there an official fix for this?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You mean an official fix for Comcast's Cablecard incompetence? Sadly, no.

Send a note to [email protected] and you might get someone who cares.


----------



## miimura (Apr 3, 2002)

Save yourself some trouble and never move a cable card to a different device after it's been paired. It's much less hassle to just get a new card for your new device and return the old one if you no longer need it. As you can see from the experiences above, it's just not something they're well equipped to handle in Customer Service.

- Mike


----------



## KenVa (Aug 31, 2005)

miimura said:


> Save yourself some trouble and never move a cable card to a different device after it's been paired. It's much less hassle to just get a new card for your new device and return the old one if you no longer need it. As you can see from the experiences above, it's just not something they're well equipped to handle in Customer Service.
> 
> - Mike


or better yet just get Fios and move your cards around all you want with no need to call anyone.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

KenVa said:


> or better yet just get Fios and move your cards around all you want with no need to call anyone.


Sucks if FIOS isn't an option, yeah!?! Here, rub some salt an vinegar into the wounds while you're at it!


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

TrueTurbo said:


> Sucks if FIOS isn't an option, yeah!?! Here, rub some salt an vinegar into the wounds while you're at it!


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Yes, I move my M-card on Fios between 2 Tivos

Premiere in living room, hd upstairs.

When we go up at night, i just pull the card, plug in upstairs. Works in 45 seconds

Oh, I DO love SALT!


----------



## tanoanian (Nov 1, 2003)

I've managed to pull off my card swap. TiVo just cross shipped me a new premiere because i was having more reboots than I was supposed to. Took the card out of the old and popped it in the new and of course all of my HD channels were gone. After spending three hours with comcast technical support only to be told they couldn't pair the card to my new tivo and an installer had to come out next Saturday to install the card. I'm a patient guy but really, next Saturday?

I tried a three way call with TiVo tech support only to get yelled at by a comcast CSR and told that I've already called three times that I have an appointment next Saturday and there's nothing they can do for me until then.

After the comcast CSR hung up the tivo rep suggested I google comcast dispatch and my area code. Sure enough I found the dispatch number for my town. Disgruntled comcast employees post dispatch numbers in forums like this one. I waited on hold for about 10 minutes waiting for the dispatch representative and a very nice lady paired and activated my card in about three minutes. She thought I was the installer and was shocked when I told her I was the customer but helped me just the same.

Here's a partial list of some of the dispatch numbers I found:

Albuquerque Dispatch- (505) 761-6260
Bay Area Dispatch- 1-888-824-8398
Sante Fe Help Desk- (505) 761-6200
Denver Dispatch- (303) 930-2005 (option 3)
Ft. Wayne Dispatch- (260) 458-5117
Lodi Dispatch- (209) 955-6500
Portland Dispatch- 1-866-727-9840
Tucson Dispatch- (520) 744-9132
Richmond Dispatch- (804) 915-5540
Sacramento Dispatch- (916) 830-6911
Portland/ Washington- (503) 530-7299


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I had a TiVo S3 where an M-card was installed in the second card slot (don't ask, not sure how I ended up with it but I lucked up). Got the Premiere XL, pulled the M-card out of the S3, placed it in the XL, pre-loaded the software as if the technician was coming out, called up Comcast and voila, worked like a charm. Haven't had any problems since I got the Premiere (when it was first released). Too lazy to take back the other standard cable card, which I'm still being charged $1.50/month for. Need to take it back.


----------



## andydumi (Jun 26, 2006)

We just got an M card in our new Premiere. I picked one up and it would not pick up any HD channels other than locals, no matter how many signals/pairings or hits and authorizations they tried to send.

So the tech came out and we went through 4 M cards before finding one that worked. He said in his experience only about half do.

He also said to make sure the authorization codes on the account need to be on there correctly as the techs over the phone set them wrong at first.


----------



## blabarge (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey folks,

I'm having very similar issues with my Premiere and Series3. If you don't mind, please read my thread in the TiVo Help section and let me know if anyone has any suggestions.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=450516

Thanks!


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

Anybody have any more experience or advice with this?

I have a HD and a Premiere. The HD has a M cablecard that I want to move to my Premiere.

Currently only using OTA on the Premiere.


----------

